# Worming Meat Rabbits



## lovinglife (May 1, 2012)

Hi, I am just wondering how many worm their meat rabbits.  Specifically does used for breeding.  I feed a lot of greens from the field and am thinking it might be a good idea to put them on a regular worming schedule, or at least once a year.   Those of you who do worm, what and how much do you use.

Thanks!
Michele


----------



## shan777 (May 1, 2012)

had the exact same question.


----------



## lastfling (May 2, 2012)

You may need to search to find how much and when.  But I believe some use ivermectin - a pea size amount orally - is one way I think I've seen, repeated - I can't remember # of x's over what period.  I don't believe ivermectin targets all worm either, and depending on type another wormer may be needed.  A fecal flotation from a vet could determine the type of worms present.   I know this has been discussed before and you can find more details in those earlier posts.


----------

